# Come on into Chat tonite!



## Osiris

Come on into chat tonite peeps, fishforums chat room can be found here:

Http://www.fishforums.com/forum/chat


----------



## Osiris

Come on into chat tonite, it's saturday night express on aquabid, where they have their 1hr auctions!! and heck of a deal.


----------



## Osiris

just a bump to catch peeps eye


----------



## Georgia Peach

If I can get on tonight, Ill be sure to check in.. Im hardly ever online at night though unless my hubby is working late.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

What time?


----------



## Osiris

Baby, Wut error are you getting?


----------



## Osiris

Time? Hmm How About Tuesday and thursday and saturday nights at 8pm?


----------



## Shaggy

You have flash installed baby?


----------



## Guest

removed****


----------



## TheOldSalt

Maybe I'll spank YOU instead, inspector. Looks like I get to ban somebody today. Santa must have gotten my letter.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol @ CM...


----------



## Osiris

LOL, don't you just hate them "little girls in little boy's body" type people like inspector dav? LMAO

Well, Chat room tomorrow night we aim for guys? say 8pm midwestern time?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

MIdwestern?? eastern? whaaaaaaa


----------



## Guest

what time is that eastern? :|
lol


----------



## Osiris

4am eastern


----------



## Guest

MalawianPro said:


> 4am eastern


are you kidding? :shock:


----------



## Osiris

LOL yea, umm i think like 10pm eastern time or 9pm.

BabyBaby, do you have java? maybe that's the issue, i am not sure if java is required for chat or not...Shaggy would know.


----------



## fishfreaks

MP is I remember correctly, you an hour behind eastern time. And 4am works for me, thats the time im up everyday :-D


----------



## Shaggy

IS the chatroom being used at all? I'm hear that it is. Am I hearing wrong?


----------



## TheOldSalt

It gets used, sure. It's not exactly a wild, swingin' place, though, but I've seen over a dozen people at a time in it on occasion. Most of the time it's really slow, mainly I think because there's no schedule for times when people can expect lots of other people to be there chatting. That is, people drift in & out all day, but at any given time there isn't much going on and people don't tend to stick around for long unless other people see that the joint is jumping and jump in themselves by sheer happenstance. Maybe it's time we started to organize some sort of theme chats on various topics in the secondary rooms. yeah... m schedule will be changing next week, finally allowing me to have weekends off. YAY! I can sit around in chat for a few hours to talk about whatever on a saturday night with whoever comes along, and maybe others can do the same. With any luck this could evolve into a big mini-meeting every weekend, or maybe even some huge monthly deal with a dozen rooms going, each home to a different sort of thing happening, ranging from the usual Water Hole type chat, to in- depth discussions on planned topics, to buy & sell swap meets. Naturally, the more people there are in chat the more people enter chat to seewhat's happening. 

EDIT: For some reason I've been asked to delete this part, so I am doing so, despite the fact that it doesn't change anything.


----------



## Osiris

Agreed, it's being used but still new feature that not everyone is famaliar with...


I've been following that TOS, I was amazed to see that happening there! Especially to the one particular person i didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Lydia

Hmm does that one particuler persons chat handle begin with an "S"? If so, I was wondering about that too. I guess I don't know all the facts, but it sure doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Osiris

I think code names are in order, for the letter S in the alphabet, we will use following code name:

S=6581347

B=9741384

Z=9781324

Yea 6581347, i didn't see that one coming, thought was best one there!


----------



## fishfreaks

Come on into the chat tonight! :razz:


----------



## Guest

yeah! everyone drop by!


----------



## Osiris

Agreed, tonite is a good night, maybe we can play tic tac toe too!

Say 8pm tonite so like 3.5hrs!


----------



## Fishboy93

Eastern....?


----------



## Guest

i wont be able to be online then...

what if we make it a little earlier?


----------



## Osiris

sure come on in anytime! I'll have the carmel popcorn and fish sticks







*chicken sticks*


----------



## fishfreaks

Sunday night if you can make it come on into the chat! We'll be around at 9pm eastern. Is anyone else going to be available then or shall we set up for another time?


----------



## Guest

how about 8?


----------



## TheOldSalt

I'll probably show up


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

We had a wonderful night, fellas  TOS you left so early.


----------



## DavidDoyle

Post deleted


----------



## Osiris

Well, Can't say I love you too now can I? Guess some people can't take bad news on them must be all good or nothing, so sad.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Wow, lets blow everything out of proportion. :roll: TOS I still have respect for you :grin: LOL


----------



## Lydia

No more comments about DavidDoyle's post please if y'all don't mind. Last thing we want is a fight on the forums here.


----------



## huckleberry

Don't worry, be happy :grin:


----------



## Guest

so you just joined so that you could add to the argument?


----------



## huckleberry

No, not really. I'm here because I enjoy the hobby too. It just seemed like more than one person contributed but only one name gets the blame. I'll do my best to be more constructive in subsequent posts. :wink:


----------

